# Best Isopod species for Mantis enclosure?



## n4c (Mar 13, 2022)

Hi there, 

can someone please recommend which species of isopods are the best for Mantis enclosure clean up crew?


----------



## cometmoth (Mar 14, 2022)

I'd say dwarf whites are best: prolific, relatively dry-resistant, and great at breaking down organic waste.


----------



## Orin (Mar 15, 2022)

I'd say a couple of giant canyons would be good for a cage with substrate. I don't think any isopod could last a day in a bare-bottom cage.


----------

